# What boot under 200$?



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

What is going to be the best boot chic for under 200 or what brand?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wish it was that easy to just say "X" boot is best for you

Really you have to try on as many boots as possible and a boot will pick you.

Boots are the single most important thing in your arsenal and you really shouldn't put a cap on what you're willing to spend on them. If anything, spend less on a board or outerwear or something.

That being said, going out and buying the most expensive boots on the market isn't going to guarantee a perfect fit.

However, I will recommend the Nike Zoom Force boots... Everyone I know including myself who's tried on the Nike boots, buys them.


----------



## pyrobee (Nov 3, 2010)

Not really in the place to have the luxury to try a bunch on because of where I am at and where is a good place to find the Nike boots I was gonna do some Burton hails or thirty two lashed but can't find any in twelves so just trying to get a genera idea.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You a guy or girl?

32 boots are typically for larger foot.... Wide and kinda fat, imo.... My feet flop around inside 32 boots and I hate the feel of the Lashed boots

I've had the worst experience ever with Burton anything, but some people dig it. If you only ride a few times a year, Burton may be ok but if you ride for real, Burton stuff shreds very very fast compared to other brands

If you know what type of foot you have, it makes it kinda easier to point you towards a certain type of boot

DC are usually for narrower feet

Vans are usually for a wider foot

Nike are kinda in the middle

Salomon are kinda in the middle

Ride are kinda in the middle as well

Celsius is supposedly making a good boot also but I havn't tried them yet


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Since you can't try stuff on anyway...

Mens Snowboard Boots Size 12.0 : Price 150:199

Milo is absolutely correct about boots though. Most important part of your setup. For what it's worth K2, Ride, and Flow make good boots.

If you were looking for something like the Hails, the Strapper Keepers are a good alternative. I tried these boots. They were really comfortable for me. The straps are a little tricky, but once you get the hang of how they work you can easily strap up.

If you open up your budget a tad more, some techier boots come into the picture:

Mens Snowboard Boots Size 12.0 : Price 200:249

The K2 Darkos were really comfortable for me. Definitely not as soft as the Hails or Strapper Keepers. They are good mid-flex boot. The Flow Rivals are solid and were pretty comfy for me as well. A tad stiffer than the Darkos I'd say.


----------

